# The quick, drugfree birth of our team yellow bundle!!



## lucy_lu10

Our baby has arrived safe and sound and I'm absolutely in love!! :cloud9:

My due date was Dec.5th (today) but in the evening of Dec.2nd, I started getting a few 'trickles' down there if you know what I mean. DH and I had been working hard all day at errands downtown, cleaning the house, putting up the Christmas tree, and some last minute baby preparations. (hmmm....maybe I should have taken these last minute nesting urges as a sign?) Anyway, I paid a little attention to these 'trickles' and thought that it could possibly be the start of my water breaking but I wasn't sure. I changed my underwear a couple times, stuck on a pad, and urged DH to help clean up the house a bit faster just in case (this was around 9-10pm). I kind of thought it might have just been watery discharge or urine because with my son I had a definite 'gush' and most of my water came out in one go. This was so different!!

Anyway, at 11pm I was contemplating staying up to look for anymore signs but DH suggested we go to bed and try to get some sleep just in case things were really happening. :thumbup: So we crawled into bed and he passed out right away. I was somewhat restless but managed to drift in and out of sleep a bit. Around 1am I woke up and realized that it was more uncomfy than usual to roll over in bed. I also felt another small 'trickle' so I got up went to the bathroom, changed my underwear and then went back to bed and laid there awake. Went back to the bathroom at 1:30am and after going pee, I got a very strong contraction!! There was no mistaking it and it was nearly enough to have me doubled over. Anyway, got my phone to time them and they were coming every 1-2 minutes, lasting about 30-40 seconds. Quickly woke up DH who ran down to his sister's house (she lives on the same property but in her own house) to get her to come and stay at our house and look after our toddler. I rang the midwife and told her about the small 'trickles' and the now increasingly painful contractions. They weren't too too bad at this point but I did have to focus on my breathing a bit more during them. She said she's meet us at the hospital and to come quickly as I'm GBS +ve and needed to get my IV started.

The drive to the hospital was only about 5-8 minutes but I was uncomfy and laying sideways in the passenger seat to help cope with the contractions. By the time we got there, I had to physically stop talking during the contractions and I kind of bounced around a bit. Probably looked pretty silly! lol :dohh:

Anyway, we got up to the maternity ward, got settled in our room, I changed into my hospital gown got hooked up to my IV, and the midwife showed up soon after. I had about 4 contractions where I rocked back and forth on my hands and knees and then the midwife suggested I lay on my side so she could check me. As soon as I did that, the contractions intensified and I was gripping the bed and making low moans throughout them. (I did this with my son too and wow does it ever help!!) It was about 2:30am by the time she checked me (1 hour after the first contraction) and I was 8cm!!!! :happydance: The next 30 minutes was a blur of extremely painful contractions where I would tuck my chin into my chest, groan, and grip the bed with white knuckles. :haha: The rest of my water broke during these intense contractions and by this point it was definitely coming out in gushes!!

At 3am it was time to push and I was stoked! For me the worst part is always those last few contractions when I'm reaching 10cm and not allowed to push. Anyway, I ended up having to push for 1.5 hours in numerous positions because my baby was facing head up and also at an angle where the head was slightly turned so that a larger part was coming through the birth canal first. Funnily enough I never had any back pain/labour so no complaints there! My midwife was AMAZING and kept my spirits high in between contractions. As soon as I got to that familiar ring of fire, I knew I was close and the midwife told me to pant through the next contraction to help ease the baby out slowly. One more little push and the baby was placed on my chest (4:30am) and DH and I saw that we had a boy!!!! :cloud9: :happydance: I just kept saying "oh my gosh, we have our baby, it's a boy, he's here, a baby!!!!" or something along those lines!! haha DH and I were just overwhelmed with love, relief, joy, everything!! Also disbelief that the whole ordeal was only 3hrs from start to finish with no drugs or stitches!!

10 minutes later I delivered the placenta, and learned that our baby boy weighed 9lbs 8oz (wow!), and was 22 inches long. :happydance: Got up, had a shower (pure bliss!), and then crawled into the bed to practice nursing and cuddling with our baby........who we named Eli about 8 hours later. :) 

He's an absolute doll and we're so in awe by him! His big brother (22 months old) is fascinated with him and we're settling in as a new family of 4. :cloud9:

First picture is shortly after he was born.
Second picture is of Eli, 2 days old. :)
 



Attached Files:







PC030067.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 173









PC050185.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 190


----------



## Mrs_Grissom

Congratulations!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## peanutty81

Lovely xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluesky

Congrats!!


----------



## MaybBaby

fab story! glad hes safe and sound, congratulations bab! :happydance: xxxxxx


----------



## 05mummy07

Wow congratulations! xx


----------



## chobette

Congrats!! Sounds like a lovely birth experience xx


----------



## bababel

What a wonderful story! Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## amandad192

Congratulations! What a lovely birth story!


----------



## truthbtold

Congrats. I remember when you got your BFP.


----------



## bluelilly72

i remember when you got ur bfp as well :) congrats what a lovely birth story


----------



## pipsbabybean

amazing story hun, big congrats x


----------



## pixiepower

what a wonderful birth story Lucy, massive congratulations, thats wonderful! x


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

congrats, what a fab birth story :flower: xx


----------



## Narla83

Aw I remember you getting your bfp too Hun. Massive congrats and glad it all went well. Even though it's my third always like to hear how others cope with contractions so I can try it too! Huge congrats again :flower:


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats and what a beautiful birth story! You've also given me a great boost of hope since I'm aiming to try for a natural, drugfree birth as well, but people love trying to discourage me, especially since my friends seem to think I'm going to have a large baby. :haha: Such a blessing - best wishes to you!


----------



## whirlwind

What a great story! Well done - congratulations!


----------



## Mrs.Ping

Congratulations on your new baby boy!! what a great story!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Congrats :)


----------



## xcarlydx

Congrats, lovely story! x


----------



## Kristin52

congrats!!!! xxxxx


----------



## AveryATL

Congrats!!! I love the name, too. I think my DH and I settled on Elijah this weekend, too, and will call him Eli as well. :flower:


----------



## queenlavera

Congrats!!


----------



## happygal

Congratulations x


----------



## kristen77

Congratulations!! What a fantastic birth story! Gosh, I'm new to third tri & reading your story really brought back memories for me!!! Eli is gorgeous!

So was this birth a lot different to that of your son? My son will be 23 mnths when no2 arrives so a very similar gap :)

Xx


----------



## mum2b2009

she's cute. congrats


----------



## Lilmiss1

Aww congratulations. Your story made me cry. lovely photos too. Congratulations to you both xxx


----------



## meglet_nz

What a fab birth story! Congrats, he's lovely!! X


----------



## MummyMEE

Well done you - he's gorgeous!! xx


----------



## nicb26

Congratulations! :)


----------



## dragonflies

congrats! xo


----------



## Blizzard

Aw he's just gorgeous, congratulations! It's stories like this I lurk around third tri for. xxxx


----------



## lynnikins

Congrats im hoping for a birth like that leaving enough time to get the pool up and filled and the MW here and DH home lol and sometime today would be nice lol, well done hun


----------



## Bumblebee117

congratulations!! what a great story! xx


----------



## Ginaerhol

gorgeous wee boy congrats xx


----------



## 5-a-side

Congratulations :D 
Though I'm totally jealous with how gorgeous you look so soon after giving birth!!


----------



## dwl

Great Story Congratz!


----------



## xdxxtx

Congratulations!! This story has me feeling much better. I would love to have a similar experience. Also, your baby is so handsome!!!! :)


----------



## mummykcc

Congratulations! What a great birth story and a gorgeous little boy! xx


----------



## Saphira

Congratulations on the birth of your son! :D What a cutie! :) Your birth story was amazing to read. So glad it went that smoothly. I want a pain relief free birth as well so it brings my hopes up I can do it! :thumbup:


----------



## xloulabellex

He is so beautiful <3 congrats xxxx


----------



## FiNZ

Congratulations and what an awesome birth experience!! Eli is so gorgeous too!! xxx


----------



## scaredmmy2b

Sounds like a wonderful birth! Congrats hes beautiful!


----------



## Fruitymeli

congrats :)


----------



## FM_DJ

Congratulations! He's adorable and what a great birth! :)


----------



## lucy_lu10

kristen77 said:


> Congratulations!! What a fantastic birth story! Gosh, I'm new to third tri & reading your story really brought back memories for me!!! Eli is gorgeous!
> 
> So was this birth a lot different to that of your son? My son will be 23 mnths when no2 arrives so a very similar gap :)
> 
> Xx

Thank you! :)

This birth was definitely faster than with my first son. My first labour was 5 hours, followed by 2 hours of pushing (he wasn't face up like this one but was still at a difficult angle......I don't seem to have much luck when it comes to the angle/pushing! lol) and I had gas and air. 

Other than that, it was pretty identical. Intense contractions that always started after my water broke, relatively quick, etc. The main difference was how my water broke since I had that obvious 'gush' with my first son. I also had 2 stitches with him and I think that's because I had a doctor who was all about getting the baby out whereas the midwife this time around really worked with me on when to push, she applied hot compresses and gel, and used her fingers to ease the tissues around baby's head as he was crowning. BIG difference!! :thumbup:

Enjoy the age gap too! It's been a bit challenging so far but my 22 month old loves to help out and we just involve him as much as possible and let him know that the new baby is just as much his responsibility as he is ours. :)


----------



## cantwaitforu

He is gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Cuffy

Congratulations what a handsome little chap you have :)


----------



## Kimboowee

Congratulations!


----------



## angelandbump

congratulations xx


----------



## sarah0108

Congrats!!!


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Congratulations!


----------



## storm4mozza

congratulations :happydance:


----------

